# Complete newb to my Case DC4



## Ranger2007 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello all,

I recently purchased a 1943 Case DC4. I have figured out all of the greasing points but cannot figure out where the hydraulic fluid goes in. There is a silver screw about an inch in diameter with a square head on it right under the seat. Could this be it?

Thank you.


----------

